# Lavender crested geckos



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are these quite rare?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

E80 said:


> image
> 
> Are these quite rare?
> 
> ...


The first 2 pic are the same, hes not a lavender as he fires up dark. Lavenders are a grey-lavender colour when fired, they don't change much.

Lavenders arnt rare but they arnt as common as halloweens / blondes / reds / buckskins.

The bottom photo is photoshopped


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

As James and Hana say, the top Cresty is just fired down.
The bottom one shows what some people will do to make their animals appear to be something they are not:bash:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> The first 2 pic are the same, hes not a lavender as he fires up dark. Lavenders are a grey-lavender colour when fired, they don't change much.
> 
> Lavenders arnt rare but they arnt as common as halloweens / blondes / reds / buckskins.
> 
> The bottom photo is photoshopped





andy007 said:


> As James and Hana say, the top Cresty is just fired down.
> The bottom one shows what some people will do to make their animals appear to be something they are not:bash:


On AC Reptiles it says it a Lavender/Black Pinstripe
http://www.acreptiles.com/main/inde...ery&view=igcategory&id=11&image=16&Itemid=226


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

E80 said:


> On AC Reptiles it says it a Lavender/Black Pinstripe
> Lavender/Black Pinstripe


They can call it what they want, but it is a simple Pinstripe. Take a look at the "Exaggerated Crest Black Pinstripe" on there. It's not a Pinstripe, it's a Partial Pinstripe as there are breaks in the pinning.

It's called marketing:whistling2:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

andy007 said:


> They can call it what they want, but it is a simple Pinstripe. Take a look at the "Exaggerated Crest Black Pinstripe" on there. It's not a Pinstripe, it's a Partial Pinstripe as there are breaks in the pinning.
> 
> It's called marketing:whistling2:


Oh right lol


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

E80 said:


> On AC Reptiles it says it a Lavender/Black Pinstripe
> Lavender/Black Pinstripe


As Andy said its trying to make them sound appealing, their colour names are to do with the colours when fired up, for eg its like when halloween is fired up so its black and orange, when not fired it can be beige/grey/creamy/brown with yellow/peach/orange markings, it doesnt make it no longer a halloween.

Because Neo exhibits lavender type unfired colours his combined the names to make them sound better, most likely because lavenders are more sought after in the states.

Tbh everyone will have their own opinions of if a dalmatian is a dalmatian or super dalmatian or if a harlequin is a harlequin or an extreme harlequin etc, but there is a difference between not understanding morphs and people who will make up names or give false morph/colour names to make the animals seem more superior/sought after especially sellers.

Like I said to you by pm about my hatchlings I would never sell them as "blonde" or "halloween" or "orange" because they change so much in the first 12-18 months they may end up looking nothing like they do now, but others will sell 8 week old "blondes" and often the people who fall for this are new to keeping, see an adult blonde and think I was one of those and then a year down the line their "blonde" isn't blonde.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

andy007 said:


> As James and Hana say, the top Cresty is just fired down.
> The bottom one shows what some people will do to make their animals appear to be something they are not:bash:


Awwww I really liked that bottom one too


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Awwww I really liked that bottom one too


There's nothing wrong with it, but I bet it doesn't actually look that colour at all:whistling2:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

andy007 said:


> There's nothing wrong with it, but I bet it doesn't actually look that colour at all:whistling2:


So I probably would'nt ever be able to find one that grey colour?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

James_and_Hana said:


> As Andy said its trying to make them sound appealing, their colour names are to do with the colours when fired up, for eg its like when halloween is fired up so its black and orange, when not fired it can be beige/grey/creamy/brown with yellow/peach/orange markings, it doesnt make it no longer a halloween.
> 
> Because Neo exhibits lavender type unfired colours his combined the names to make them sound better, most likely because lavenders are more sought after in the states.
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess it is a bit unfair to do that. I will probably just end up getting an adult Blonde Harlequin. Lillys exotics have some dark ones but I think they're hatchlings as well.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> So I probably would'nt ever be able to find one that grey colour?


That's a bit like the colour. Moonglow


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

OOhh I love that! :mf_dribble: where are they from?


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> OOhh I love that! :mf_dribble: where are they from?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/178484-moonglow-crested-geckos.html

I got those pics off that thread and Google

Rhac a shack has one like it as well - Gecko Morphs


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you :2thumb: on a mission to find a white crestie now :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

sheena is a gecko said:


> So I probably would'nt ever be able to find one that grey colour?


You'll be looking at lots of money yeh.

Moonglows?? A Moonglow is only a moonglow if it is that colour fired up. The one on Rhacshak isn't a moonglow as it fires up Buckskin


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

andy007 said:


> You'll be looking at lots of money yeh.
> 
> Moonglows?? A Moonglow is only a moonglow if it is that colour fired up. The one on Rhacshak isn't a moonglow as it fires up Buckskin


Ok thanks  I'll just keep my eyes open for a nice pale coloured one I think. I don't mind if it has a particular morph.


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

Like already said, a cresties color is named after the color they are when fired up, not when fired down. Those so called Lavender are that color when fired down. Fired up they are usually black.

This is Neo, the grandson of the Neo that you posted pictures from.

Fired down:









Fired up:









"Moonlgows" don´t exist... It´s usually a name people give their geckos in order to make some money.
Every ciliatus will fire up at some point. None of the are light all the time. Most of the "Moonglows" will be buckskin, yellow or red.
It´s just that some geckos are fired down more than they are fired up.

It´s also possible that they are fired up at times the owner is not around, say in the middle of the night.
The gecko can just be yellow and the picture overexposed...

We know the guy who bought the "Moonglow" on those pictures for a lot of money.

When he finally had the gecko at his house he fired up into this:










So basically he paid a lot of money for a buckskin....

Here is another example. This is one of our own geckos.
She looks like this almost all the time.









But when she is fired up she looks like this.










Another example of one of ours:
Fired down.









Fired up.











Please don't fall for someone selling you a "Moonglow" it's a disappointment most of the time...


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

The lavender morph is the only morph destinguished by its unfired colours, they display a lavender type greyish colour when fired down and fire up to any colour. They seem to have a bit of hype over in the states but to be honest they seem to be a bit of a marketing con and i think the lavender is just like the so called green morph as in they dont really look very green or lavender and the majority of it seems to be camera tricks.

Oh and the moonglow is still yet to be truely produced and again was a con for people to sell there very pale cresties for huge amounts of money.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

CrestieCrazy said:


> The lavender morph is the only morph destinguished by its unfired colours


That's very convenient, In that case I've seen hundreds:lol2:


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Id say this:
Crested Geckos Sold Purple Prose :: Crown Jewel Reptiles
Is the best Lavender ive come across anywhere and I think it is absolutely stunning. You can actually see the 'Purple' hue that is so difficult to capture on camera (also different computer monitors can show colouring differently so its always best to look at photos on 2 or 3 computers if at all possible) : victory:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Like Debbie said.....it's the fired up colour that is important.

If not then this would be a lavender:










But it's not because she fires up like this:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Who determined that the Lavender would be classed in fired down colours? I bet I know........someone who wanted to up the price:lol2:


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok lol..at least I know they're not real now.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

andy007 said:


> You'll be looking at lots of money yeh.
> 
> Moonglows?? The one on Rhacshak isn't a moonglow as it fires up Buckskin


Thanks Andy, I was just about to say that myself - actually it says above the pic on my site '' Moonglow, this is actually one of my 'buckskins' who sometimes looks like what some would call a moonglow ''
This was just to show people that what some would term a moonglow actually isn't 
I am not even sure these exist, I would have to see one in the flesh, fired both up and down to persuade me :whistling2:
PS I am also unsure about the 'lavender' since the pics I have seen are of fired down cresteds that look a lavender colour, which to be fair a lot of them do


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

UKCrestie said:


> Id say this:
> Crested Geckos Sold Purple Prose :: Crown Jewel Reptiles
> Is the best Lavender ive come across anywhere and I think it is absolutely stunning. You can actually see the 'Purple' hue that is so difficult to capture on camera (also different computer monitors can show colouring differently so its always best to look at photos on 2 or 3 computers if at all possible) : victory:


To me that looks like a red harley/flame, that isn't fired up


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

So there's no such thing as Lavender and there's no such thing as moonglow?


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

I guess its just the problem you get when people are using colours as a 'morph'.
Theres plenty of 'Halloweens' and 'Creamsicles' knocking around who are frankly just jumping on the band wagon and are clearly nothing of the sort. Lavenders are just the same, I guess id have to see an animal in person before I could make judgement :2thumb:
Id love a Moonglow crestie but I doubt they exist - yet anyway (unless someone is keeping them all to themselves which I wouldnt blame them lol) - but theres plenty of time to find out.


----------

